# Matches



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

An alternative take on it.










Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You have an eye for a photograph :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

How can something so boring, be turned into something so interesting ?

Fair play to ya mate - my eye certainly wouldn't capture that....you have a great gift :thumb:


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

now that is a really cool pic :thumb:


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

How was it taken exactly? Looks great


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

mydetail said:


> How was it taken exactly? Looks great


In what way?

Maxtor.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A dead match on a bit of wood? 

Actually have to say it works very well:thumb:


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Brazo said:


> A dead match on a bit of wood?


It was never alive in the first place? 



Maxtor said:


> In what way?
> 
> Maxtor.


As in is this just a case of layout/subject matter and point click, or did you have to use a particular setting in order to capture it as it is?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I like that... love the textures too. You've definitely got an eye and a brain for a photo Maxtor :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

:thumb: Clever :thumb:

John


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Brilliant, I like your out of the box thinking mate... keep up the good work


----------



## shiny beaver (Aug 23, 2007)

You guy's want to get a life. that is the most boring picture I have ever seen.

Shiny


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

like it works well in B&W


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

shiny beaver said:


> You guy's want to get a life. that is the most boring picture I have ever seen.
> 
> Shiny


:lol:

Nice picture Maxtor - looks cool :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

shiny beaver said:


> *You guy's want to get a life*. that is the most boring picture I have ever seen.
> 
> Shiny


In your humble opinion of course.


----------

